# TOU Levi Attacks Photos



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Me and my buddy went and watched the Tour of Utah today. On the third lap, right in front of me, Levi rose from his saddle and attacked the group. Super cool.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple other photos that I liked.


----------



## tee-bone (Apr 27, 2011)

Those are great pics. You've made me want to see it live - I'll try to check out a little of Saturday's downtown SLC stage.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's rare that you see the words "Levi" and "attacks" in the same sentence.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> It's rare that you see the words "Levi" and "attacks" in the same sentence.


And there's pictures to prove it too.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's velonews photo of Levi as he left he group. 

Leipheimer attacks


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting to see very little saddle to bar drop on a pro bike. The saddle also seems too low in the first pic, by the angle of the knee.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the look in the dude face in the velo news pic.. Like.. seriously you're attacking?!


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Sevilla seems as shocked as anyone that Leipheimer actually knows how to attack.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

good one.

i like to see the suffering


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Levi attack photos.....obviously doctored.

Ba bum pum.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Levi attacks with reasonable enough regularity - it's just that most of the time nothing comes of them (unless he's racing in the USA).


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

AJL said:


> Levi attacks with reasonable enough regularity - it's just that most of the time nothing comes of them (unless he's racing in the USA).


Once a year. That's reasonable regularity I guess.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Once a year. That's reasonable regularity I guess.


Indeed, "regularly" and "frequently" are frequently confused.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

It amuses me to read all the negative posts. It's like riders shouting from the back of the pack in a cat 4 race, telling the leaders they're not doing it right, going too slow, attacking at the wrong time, etc. "Everyone" has something crappy to say about Levi..but not very many riders, world-wide, can show him how to "do it right", can they?

He still seems to be one of the very best riders in the whole world, judging by his finishes. Yeah, he's getting to the end of his career due to aging. Yeah, he's never been a 'showy' racer like Contador, Lance, Hinault...et al... But it is semi-ridiculous to 'run him down' to dissrespect him... The guy's about 10 times faster than any of us here on RBR will ever be..


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It amuses me to read all the negative posts. It's like riders shouting from the back of the pack in a cat 4 race, telling the leaders they're not doing it right, going too slow, attacking at the wrong time, etc. "Everyone" has something crappy to say about Levi..but not very many riders, world-wide, can show him how to "do it right", can they?
> 
> He still seems to be one of the very best riders in the whole world, judging by his finishes. Yeah, he's getting to the end of his career due to aging. Yeah, he's never been a 'showy' racer like Contador, Lance, Hinault...et al... But it is semi-ridiculous to 'run him down' to dissrespect him... The guy's about 10 times faster than any of us here on RBR will ever be..


+1. Though I don't know anything about Cat 4 racers...


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It amuses me to read all the negative posts. It's like riders shouting from the back of the pack in a cat 4 race, telling the leaders they're not doing it right, going too slow, attacking at the wrong time, etc. "Everyone" has something crappy to say about Levi..but not very many riders, world-wide, can show him how to "do it right", can they?


So, if I'm understanding your logic, the only folks that should be allowed to criticize something or someone, are the ones that can do it better?

Sorry, I've never bought that argument. I guess you only listen to movie critics who have directed successful feature films, then? Only listen to political pundits that have been President of the US? Only accept cycling coaching help from someone who has won the Tour de France?

Using that logic, who are *you* to criticize the folks piling on Levi? Have *you* ever written a decent negative post about Levi? Then how do you know how to do it?

-edit - just to be clear, this isn't so much directed at you as it is those who use this line of reasoning when they hear criticism they don't like.

Here's the thing about Levi - he gets a lot of grief for not being Lance. The guy just isn't as good as all the hype. He didn't create the hype (or did he?) but everyone is/was expecting him to be the next Lance, because that's what he was hyped as. When he doesn't meet that unrealistic expectation, people dogpile the poor dude.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

jswilson64 said:


> So, if I'm understanding your logic, the only folks that should be allowed to criticize something or someone, are the ones that can do it better?


I saw that part of Gnarly's post, but for the most part I think he was explaining how people are hypercritical of everything Levi does (or doesn't do) because they want something exciting to happen "now now now!", and underestimate the difficulty and competition of the sport at the level he rides at. I found some of the jabs in this thread amusing, but I hope none were serious comments. It's pretty safe to say he puts forth enormous effort and is doing his best, but a lot of the time it doesn't show due to the sheer amount of talent he's surrounded by in these races.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

tee-bone said:


> Those are great pics. You've made me want to see it live - I'll try to check out a little of Saturday's downtown SLC stage.


I took off work and watched the riders about 1/4 mile from the top of the hill on Snowbasin Rd at last years 1st stage. So cool to have them race on the very road I ride almost daily.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

What did Levi do wrong in this year's Tour? He won the Tour of Switzerland then was nowhere in the Tour de France.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

F45 said:


> What did Levi do wrong in this year's Tour? He won the Tour of Switzerland then was nowhere in the Tour de France.


Was beaten down from too many crashes.


----------



## cevita11 (Aug 12, 2011)

awesome pics


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

jswilson64 said:


> Here's the thing about Levi - he gets a lot of grief for not being Lance. The guy just isn't as good as all the hype. He didn't create the hype (or did he?) but everyone is/was expecting him to be the next Lance, because that's what he was hyped as. When he doesn't meet that unrealistic expectation, people dogpile the poor dude.


No, that was Tommy D.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw the TT last night and Stage 4 today. They did the first lap (7.4 miles) in 11 minutes today. Unbelievable. 
Pic #1 Levi at the start of his TT
Pic #2 BMXhacksaw with BMChincapie
Pic #3 Even pros obey the call.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

jswilson64 said:


> So, if I'm understanding your logic, the only folks that should be allowed to criticize something or someone, are the ones that can do it better?
> 
> Sorry, I've never bought that argument. I guess you only listen to movie critics who have directed successful feature films, then? Only listen to political pundits that have been President of the US? Only accept cycling coaching help from someone who has won the Tour de France?
> 
> ...


 It is amusing, that's all, in an ironic way. People here often saying that one of the top riders in the world is essentially a dullard... saying that Levi would be better off riding some other way than the way that has brought him so much success and made him one of the world's top cyclists. 

Assuming that sometime in his early racing days, old Levi must have learned that flashy attacks just got him dropped, he seems to have developed a style that works OK for himself. He is pretty good, no?

Bicycle racing is results. Watching these 'diesel-style' climbers may not be exciting to some, Maybe the Pundits, the Announcers, the Expert talkers have conditioned us to prefer the "Dancing on the Pedals" style of climbing...The "Nobody can match that acceleration..." attack..... I rather enjoy seeing an Evans or a Leipheimer ride down a break, or dig in deep and just ride away off the front, slowly but inexorably, on a long uphill, it's more impressive (in my humble opinion) than when an Alberto or a Schleck stands up and sprints away from the bunch for about 20 meters...

At the end of the bike race, the clock doesn't much care how the selection is made....It's still amusing to hear that one method of winning is not as good as another way, that LL is such a crummy bike racer..


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I saw the TT last night and Stage 4 today. They did the first lap (7.4 miles) in 11 minutes today. Unbelievable.
> Pic #1 Levi at the start of his TT
> Pic #2 BMXhacksaw with BMChincapie
> Pic #3 Even pros obey the call.


Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


I'm going to volunteer next year for medical and/or security detail. Hopefully do the entire Tour!

Had I known the TOU existed earlier in the year, I would have put in a vacation request for the appropriate days off so I could have volunteered in time.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Interesting to see very little saddle to bar drop on a pro bike. The saddle also seems too low in the first pic, by the angle of the knee.


For Levi to have the same saddle to bar drop as Johan Van Summeren, his bars would be scraping on the road.


----------

